# Building a 2x4 tank stand?



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

You can do a 2x4 frame and a plywood exterior. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk

Or you could do 1x6









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Typical frame that can be wrapped with ply etc...


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Typical frame that can be wrapped with ply etc...


What size tank is that? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Not my pic, who knows.
I think photobucket, found in another stand build thread here in Planted Tank.
Thought to just show the 2x4 idea.


----------



## Remmy (Jan 10, 2007)

You can safely use 2x3's as shown here by a guy who built it for a 75g http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...eling-volcanoes-day-35-update-vid-pg-8-a.html


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

I built my stand for my 75 exactly like the one in the above picture, then wrapped it in plywood and stained it 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

I also made one for a friend but because of the size I made the frame out of steel and wrapped it in wood 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrswis (Dec 22, 2016)

These look awesome! I am planning on painting it black. Do I need to seal the wood with some sort of polyurethane after painting? 



> Or you could do 1x6


I love the plank style look of that stand. Did you build it?



> Typical frame that can be wrapped with ply etc...


I'll probably end up doing something similar to this, almost exactly. Then wrapping it with plywood and 2 doors on the front.


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

mrswis said:


> These look awesome! I am planning on painting it black. Do I need to seal the wood with some sort of polyurethane after painting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's the way I've done all of mine to prevent water damage and the wood from bowing or cupping. I first seal the wood with 2 coats then give it a light sand and paint or stain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenTerror (Dec 8, 2016)

Check out kingofdiy 2x4 stand builds they are done properly and I have several in my house. Here's on I wrapped in wood and trim that came out great. The frame was joeys design.


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

*2ft x4ft stand.

-Simple design.
-Shims for stand. The 2nd floor has uneven flooring joists that bow in the center.*

We will screw the top to the stand to make it one unit and strong.
Maple sides were added to two decent boards glued by Titebond II wood glue.
Water sealer added.

This whole set-up can come down in hours if needed.
The pieces are small enough for a hatchback or SUV.
This build should be up by next week.

That's all folks.
Enjoy.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Plenty strong enough. There are builds all over the place and I believe reef central has a pretty detailed thread dedicated to instructions. Google a DIY aquarium stand and you'll find it. Also, Joey, TheKingOfDIY on YouTube has some pretty informative videos on stand building. They are all 2x4s. The only time I would deviate from the 2x4 build is to put 2x6 or 2x8s around the top to span longer than 4'.


----------

